# knit hat for men



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

when I posted this has a few days ago, several people expressed a desire for a pattern for it. I've finally gotten it finished. Hope you like it.

Pictures can be seen on previous post "knit hat for men"
as they didn't attach here.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this the post you are referring to? Nice hat

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320080-1.html


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> Is this the post you are referring to? Nice hat
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320080-1.html


yes it is, thanks so much for posting that, I'd forgotten how to do that!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm working on another of the same type, but with a cable braid instead to the basket weave section, and it occurred to me that I failed to mention that you'll need to thread your ending yarn tail through the crown stitches, draw tight and tie off. Otherwise you have a small hole at the time, and we don't want that!

Obviously, I'm much better at the knitting than at writing patterns! LOL


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thanks &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice, Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thank you


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing & well done.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> Thanks for sharing & well done.


From me as well. :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> I'm working on another of the same type, but with a cable braid instead to the basket weave section, and it occurred to me that I failed to mention that you'll need to thread your ending yarn tail through the crown stitches, draw tight and tie off. Otherwise you have a small hole at the time, and we don't want that!
> 
> Obviously, I'm much better at the knitting than at writing patterns! LOL


THERE IS A TYPO... Line 2 says k1 at beginning....that should be k 11. 
Keys are funny on the lap top. Sorry.


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you very much for writing down and sharing the pattern for the hat with us. I can hardly wait to make one for my Darling Man.


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this and letting us know about your typos (I make them all the time too.) I hope to give your pattern a try soon.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

SLouie76 said:


> Thank you for sharing this and letting us know about your typos (I make them all the time too.) I hope to give your pattern a try soon.


Thank you. When you make one, please post pictures


----------

